# Extremely barbaric guttural vocal death metal ala MORTICIAN, bands in same league?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay sometimes I listen to early *Mortician* since they capture the essence of brutal Death, destroy death-metal, all do I am not a metalhead I enjoy mortal massacre, house by the cemetery, what in league whit mortician or even heavier?

Any specialist of Brutal death whit vocal extremely guttural, bass-heavy, a drum that shredded to pieces, and guitar whit simple but killer riffs.

I recalled a band called *Symphony of Grief* who were real good whit there album ''our blessed conqueror'' sadely since they become cult status band, the CD quite pricy, I can locate it but can't affored it f(word) mind my language, I have a tooth ache, and I can't sleep.

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I consider myself a part-time metalhead but right now I'm listening to Ockeghem...I like lots of death metal bands. Entombed A.D. soon has a new album!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of guttural voices but I liked it in Demilich. 
Maybe also because it's one of my favorite metal albums.






But something like Cannibal corpse are maybe closer to what you're looking for


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I call it "cookie monster" vocals. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2019)

Lip Cream from Japan are about guttural as it gets:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

norman bates said:


> I'm not a fan of guttural voices but I liked it in Demilich.
> Maybe also because it's one of my favorite metal albums.
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say Demilich. That is a killer album!


----------



## Texas Chain Saw Mazurka (Nov 1, 2009)

The new Devourment may set a new world record, not just for the vocals, but the whole massive weight and intensity of their sound:





Stands out to me against other bands in the style.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Besides Demilich, the obvious answer is Cryptopsy, especially None So Vile: 





There's also Nile, though they're not quite as guttural (actually still occasionally comprehensible):





I'd say those three (Demilich, Cryptopsy, Nile) are the best of this sub-genre, but there are quite a few others clearly inspired by them:

Devourment:





Wormed:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Naked City of Grindcore.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------

